# Is this a vintage  New Braunfels Smoker



## Randy Henry (Jun 19, 2019)

I just got this smoker and starting to restore it


----------



## jaypatrick (Jun 19, 2019)

Not sure if it’s vintage or not - looks like mine that I’ve had since ‘03.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 20, 2019)

My '92 model had a big steel plate, 8" maybe that supported the fire box door or could keep bbq sauce warm on. The rest looked the same...JJ


----------



## kelbro (Jun 20, 2019)

I think the older ones had solid steel wheels.


----------

